# Shimano Brake Weights



## Kevin70

I have a box full of oil tubes, little wrenches, and brake weights from various Shimano baitcaster reels including Chronarch 100A, Curado 200B, Curado 50e, Curado 200E7, Chronarch 100D7, and Citica 200e. I don't really know what brake weights go with what reels (I have honestly never needed to change them out).

I know the Citica 200e brake weights are different. I remember they are the black ones and look different. All the others include red and green brake weights and look the same. I'm actually not sure the Curado 200B reels came w/ extra brake weights. It has been a decade since I bought those reels and the Chronarch 100A and I vaguely remember the Chronarch being "special" when I bought it long ago and having the extra brake weights. I also have one New In Box Curado 200B5 I bought from Oshman's forever ago and never used and I don't see a package of oil or extra brake weights in the box (though the wrench is in there). I guess I may have just taken those out long ago, but I don't think so.

Anyway, will all those little red and green weights work interchangeably across the old and new Curados and Chronarchs? I was going to look through my older reels and see if anything needs replaced (I guess they would look warn if they need replaced). Also, what are the green ones for? Are they heavier or lighter than the standard red ones?

Thanks for any information. I figure at least Dipsay or Bantam would know the answer.


----------



## Dipsay

Here you go brotha..Dip

Smoke/Clear- Lightest
Red/Pink- Lighter
Green- Heavier
Grey- Heaviest 
Yes they are interchangeable except for that Citica 200E.. 
BTW, that CU200B5 would be a Perfect reel to use right now for cold weather trout.. 5.1 gear ratio.. They also made a 3.8 as well
Wouldnt hurt to go ahead and change out some of those brakes. Alot of times its hard to tell, but those brakes do get worn on the ends which prevents them from properly controlling the spool. Change em out if ya got em and you might be suprised! Make sure ya clean the post of any corrosion first, then change out the pins and put a small drop of oil on the back side of the brake with it "in", the lube will draw up the post and coat it good. Makes the pins slide back and forth easy and puts a light coating of lube in the brake collar..


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I never knew there were other weights besides pink and green. Learning something new every day

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## cva34

*Me too*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never knew there were other weights besides pink and green. Learning something new every day
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Thats a X-2 here too..Like I said Thet Dip is loaded with Info..cva34


----------



## Drundel

Ok so the next question, do the heavier weights make the spool spin more or slow it down more by providing more friction? I haven't ever looked at different ones side by side closely.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Drundel said:


> Ok so the next question, do the heavier weights make the spool spin more or slow it down more by providing more friction? I haven't ever looked at different ones side by side closely.


Yes, the heavier ones slow it down more, i use three pink and three green and the green definitely add more friction. I use two different sizes to add more refined braking with different baits/wind. Ill bet if you used two of each weight it would add even more control. Id like to get an assortment of all these weights and experiment.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## george.maness86

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes, the heavier ones slow it down more, i use three pink and three green and the green definitely add more friction. I use two different sizes to add more refined braking with different baits/wind. Ill bet if you used two of each weight it would add even more control. Id like to get an assortment of all these weights and experiment.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Yup. I run 3 red and 3 smoke/clear on the CH50MG and love it. What colors and how many do you need?


----------



## Bantam1

Dip nailed it. We do use round and square-ish shaped brakes now. This will be pretty obvious when you look at the spool to determine which brake it needs. I have found that the pink/red brakes will handle 99% of the lures most of us use. I run the smoke for the really light lures that I need maximum spool speed/less start up inertia.


----------



## MattK

I came across this pic when I was going through my photobucket account.
Figured I would post it for the heck of it.


----------



## Kevin70

Thanks Dipsay for the information. I have never seen the "smoke" color ones. All the ones I have gotten for my reels are the pink and green ones (other than the ones for the Citica 200E).


----------



## Bantam1

The smoke colored brakes came with the Calais 100A.


----------

